# WOW! Me rusty!



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I played my first round in almost 2 months yesterday. I barely even touched a club before then.(Had a lot of stuff to deal with.) My driving and stuff was alright, but my power just wasn't there. My chipping was ok, but I blew some I should have made.. No slices, though I did snap hook one with a 9 iron, into some trees. I got lucky, and that ball bounched back into the fairway. I got that one up and down for a Par. I didn't do horrible, but it was definently the highest score of the season.

Amazing how bad a little off time can mess you up, isn't it?
I figure it's my own fault though.. I could've swung my clubs more, and probably prevented this. Oh well. I'll just :laugh: 
it off.

edit: sorry, I meant to stick this in the General Discussion forum..


----------

